# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  تبریک عید نوروز 92

## مهدی کرامتی

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز جامعه برنامه نویس.

این تاپیک رو ایجاد کردم تا از طرف خودم و مدیران سایت برنامه نویس ، این  عید باستانی ، میراث زیبای ایرانیان رو خدمت جامعه برنامه نویس تبریک عرض  کنم.
سال جدید رو برای تک تک عزیزان سالی پر از امید، خبرهای خوش ، پیشرفت های بزرگ ، موفقیت های چشمگیر آرزومندم.




*دوستان هم لطف کنند در تالارهای مختلف تاپیکهای گوناگون ایجاد نکنند.
این تاپیک تا دهم فروردین برقرار می باشد.
*

باتشکر

مدیریت سایت برنامه نویس

----------


## JaVa

من هم به نوبه ی خودم عید باستانی نوروز رو به شما و دست اندرکاران و کاربران سایت برنامه نویس تبریک عرض می کنم.
 :بوس:  :تشویق:

----------


## Iman.Aali

با سلام
من هم سال جدید رو به همه کاربران این سایت مخصوصا استاد عزیز آقای کرامتی تبریک میگم و امیدوارم سال جدید سالی پربار برای همه باشه و شاهد اتفاقات خوب توی این سال باشیم.
موفق باشید

----------


## mokha21

*عید همگی مبارک .*  :لبخند:

----------


## xxnagin

سلام 
 انشالله سال خوب و خوشی همراه خانواده تون و دوستانتون  داشته باشین
 تمام برنامه هات سه  لایه و ستاپ هات بدون مشکل 
 سلول های دیتا گرید مغزتون هم زیاد بشه  
 و دیتابیس ذهن هاتون  هم زیاد بشه علامت ویژال استدیو  (بی نهایت) بشه و همیشه برای یاد گیری و  آموختن به بقیه  جا داشته باشه

----------


## Veteran

منم تبریک میگم
انشاالله که در سال خوب و خوشی پیش رو داشته باشین

----------


## aryasoft2872

سال نو جالبی شد نمی دونستم حتی سال تحویل امروزه، فیسبوکو باز کردم دیدم شلوغه فهمیدم خبرایی هست...

اینم سورس نرم افزار کوچیکی که نوشتم که اگه توی ارسال اس ام اس های تبریکتون به مشکل خوردید راه گشا باشه.(صبحی اس ام اس تبریک نوروز زیاد شد یه بل بشویی شده بود نمی دونستم کدوم اسو برای کی بفرستم که دوست مشترک نفرستاده باشه و تکراری در نیاد. سریع با الگوریتم کوچولو مشکلو حل کردم.)

لینک

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بنده هم فرا رسیدن سال جدید را به همگی بزرگواران تبریک عرض می کنم.(مخصوصاً دوستانم در بخش دلفی  :بوس: ) انشاالله سال خوبی را پیش رو داشته باشید.
 :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:  :قلب:

----------


## veniz2008

سلام بر همه دوستان.
منم به نوبه خودم و البته جزیی از دوستان سی شارپ کار، این عید باستانی رو به همه کاربران و مدیران سایت تبریک میگم.
ان شااله سال پر از موفقیتی برای همه ایرانیان چه در داخل و چه در خارج از کشور باشه.
و امیدوارم سایت برنامه نویس با ایده های جدیدتر و همکاری بیشتر بین مسئولین و کاربران، روند خیلی بهتری رو نسبت به سال 91 داشته باشه.

----------


## علی متقی پور

سلام
سال جدید را بعنوان مبتدی ترین عضو جامعه برنامه نویس به همه اساتید و دوستان عزیز تبریک میگم
امیدوارم همه شاد باشید :-)

----------


## بهروز عباسی

درود به همه :لبخند گشاده!: 

سال نو جدید !!

منم از طرف خودم فرا رسیدن نوروز رو به همه تبریک میگم ،امید وارم سال خوبی باشه .





> (مخصوصاً دوستانم در بخش دلفی ) انشاالله سال خوبی را پیش رو داشته باشید.


همچنین .


موفق باشید.

----------


## barnamenevisforme

خدایا هر کس به یادمان هست،به یادش باش،اگر کنارمان نیست،کنارش باش
اگر تنهاست،پناهش باش و اگر غم دارد،غمخوارش باش.

خدایا آنگونه زنده مان بدار که نشکند دلی از زنده بودنمان و آنگونه بمیران که به وجد نیاید کسی از نبودنمان.

خداوندا عزیزانی دارم که رسمشان معرفت،و یادشان صفای دل،
پس آنگاه که در این روزهای اول سال نو دست نیاز به سوی تو می آورند،پر کن از آنچه در رحمت خداییت داری.(آمین یا رب العالمین)

من هم به نوبه خودم آغاز سال جدید رو به همه دوستان برنامه نویس تبریک عرض می کنم.

----------


## Sirwan Afifi

من هم به نوبه خودم این عید باستانی رو به همه کاربران برنامه نویس به خصوص مدیران سایت تبریک میگم، امیدوارم سال خوبی داشته باشید.

----------


## ravand

سلام به همه.
منم به نوبه ی خودم عید رو به همه ی برنامه نویسان عزیز تبریک میگم. انشالله امسال یه تغییر و یک پیشرفت خوبی در این انجمن رو شاهد باشیم. راستی ادمین عیدی نمیدی؟  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## soroush.r70

سال نو به همه ی دوستان عزیز تبریک امیدوارم به همه ی آرزوهای خوبتون برسید

----------


## Dead Space

سال نو رو به همه ی دوستان عزیزم تبریک عرض می کنم.

----------


## aidinMC

سال نو رو به همه ی ایرانی ها بخصوص به برنامه نویسای سایت برنامه نویس تبریک میگم...
 :قلب: 
 :قلب: 
 :قلب: 
 :قلب: 
 :قلب: 
 :قلب: 
 :قلب: 
 :قلب: 
 :قلب: 
 :قلب: 
 :قلب: 
 :قلب:

----------


## shm184

دعا می‌کنم برای تک تک شما دوستان خوبم امسال سال خوشی ، سلامتی و شادی برای همتون باشه و هرکی تو دلش هر آرزویی که کرده امسال به خواسته هاش برسه
سال نو همتون مبارک

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

سال نو مبارک. امیدوارم سالی پر از سلامتی، برکت، خیر و خوشی در پیش رو داشته باشید.

----------


## $ M 3 H R D A D $

سال نو و به همه دوستای برنامه نویسم تبریک میگم
امیدوارم موفقییت دوستان روز به روز افزون باشه
امیدی روشن تر از همیشه ، شادی و خنده رو لباتون موج بزنه
زندگی و با شادی سرکنید...بسازیم زندگی و بگیریم اونچه حقمون هست !
دلی نشکونیم که لبه های بریدش به خودمون آسیب بزنه !
شاد باشید...

----------


## maktoom

سلام بر دوستان برنامه نویس
سال گذشته سال خوبی برای برنامه نویسان بین المللی و سال پر فراز و نشیبی واسه داخلی ها بود. سالی بود که بازهم شغل مهندس نرم افزار برترین شغل سال برگزیده شد. و از لحاظ حرفه ای سالی بود که بیانگر رشد صنعت نرم افزار برای آینده بود. امیدوارم همه شما بتونید سالی پر از رشد و خیر و برکت داشته باشید . و بتونید در حرفه خودتون کسب خوبی داشته باشید. همچنین امیدوارم فعالیت و پویایی تولیدگران محتوا رو در این سایت شاهد باشیم تا شاهد فراگیر شدن صنعت و مدرن شدن صنعت در کشورمون هم باشیم.
سال نو مبارک. صد سال به از این سالها.
موفق باشید./

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام
من هم این عید باستانی رو به همه عزیزان تبریک و تهنیت عرض میکنم و امیدوارم در این سال پیشرفتهای بزرگ و نرم افزارهای بدون Bug داشته باشید.

----------


## Saber Mogaddas

سلام
سال نوع رو به همه عزیزان برنامه نویس تبریک میگم..

----------


## mpnetmpnet

نوروز بر همه دوستانِ گرامی، از جمله برنامه نویس و برنامه نَنویس  :چشمک: ، جاوا کار، دلفی کار، دات نت کار و...  و بویژه php کار  :بامزه:  شاد باد.
امیدوارم همیشه تندرست و پیروز باشید.

----------


## gwbasic

سایت برنامه نویس جایی هست که بی مزد و منت به هم کمک می کنیم اما برای من و مطمئنا شما جاییه که دوستای خوبی پیدا کردم که به یادمون هستن و به یادشون هستیم.
امیدوارم سال جدید:
کساییکه دوس دارن برنامه نویس بشن، بشن البته با تلاش نه دعاکردن یا قصه خوردن!
کساییکه دنبال کار هستن، تو یه شرکت خوب استخدام شن و برنامه نویسی رو کنار افراد حرفه ای تجربه کنن!
کساییکه دنبال فوق هستن یا دانشجو هستن موفق بشن!
کساییم که مثل من دنبال پول هستن پولدار شن


Barnamenevis.AllUser.ForEach(u => "سال نو مبارک");

----------


## csvbcscp

من دیر اومدم،با این که پیامم تکراریه
اما وظیفه خودم می دونم که این عید رو به همه دوستان برنامه نویس تبریک بگم

همتونو دوست دارم ،ترک ها ،کرد ها ،لر ها و لک زبان های عزیز همتونو دوست دارم
سال خوبی داشته باشید

----------


## khanlo.javid

منم سال 1392 رو به همه ی دوستان برنامه نویس عزیز تبریک میگم و امید وارم سالی پر از خیر و برکت پیش رو داشته باشن. :قلب:

----------


## f_talebi

> سلام
> من هم این عید باستانی رو به همه عزیزان تبریک و تهنیت عرض میکنم و امیدوارم در این سال پیشرفتهای بزرگ و نرم افزارهای بدون Bug داشته باشید.





> سایت برنامه نویس جایی هست که بی مزد و منت به هم کمک می کنیم اما برای من و مطمئنا شما جاییه که دوستای خوبی پیدا کردم که به یادمون هستن و به یادشون هستیم.
> امیدوارم سال جدید:
> کساییکه دوس دارن برنامه نویس بشن، بشن البته با تلاش نه دعاکردن یا قصه خوردن!
> کساییکه دنبال کار هستن، تو یه شرکت خوب استخدام شن و برنامه نویسی رو کنار افراد حرفه ای تجربه کنن!
> کساییکه دنبال فوق هستن یا دانشجو هستن موفق بشن!
> کساییم که مثل من دنبال پول هستن پولدار شن
> 
> 
> Barnamenevis.AllUser.ForEach(u => "سال نو مبارک");


ان شا الله !
سال نو همگی اعضا خوب برنامه نویس مبارک. امیدوارم ک سال عالی داشته باشین.و سرشار از برنامه های خوب خوب ;-)

----------


## SayeyeZohor

اطلاعیه شماره ۱ نوروزی :
هر کس عیدی من را قبل از تحویل سال بدهد
از ۲۰ درصد جایزه خوش حسابی برخوردار میشود !
هر ۵ هزار تومان ۱ امتیاز !
______________________
نظر به اینکه عید دیدنی به صورت رفت و برگشت انجام میشه
جهت رفاه حال مردم ، سال ۹۲ عید دیدنی به صورت حذفی برگذار میشود !
______________________
مزیت مجرد بودن اینکه شب عید به خاطر بی پولی ، شرمنده زن و بچه ات نمی شی !
______________________
یک حدیث هست که میفرماید
بعضی از مهمون‌ها حبیب خدا نیستن عذاب الهین …
گفتم در جریان باشی
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــ
تذکر جدی به عیدی بگیران
عیدی خود را در جیب خود نگه دارید !
ما هنوز سر اون عیدی هایی که ازمون میگرفتن
و میرفتن واسم حساب بانکی باز میکردن، اما هیچ وقت ندیدمشون
با خانوادمون درگیرم !
______________________
اینایی که عید میرن مسافرتای طولانی
هم به خودشون حال میدن هم یه لشکر آدمو از دید و بازدید معاف میکنن
خدا عوضشون بده ،اصن آدم نمیدونه چجوری ازشون تشکر کنه !
______________________
هرروزتان نوروز، نوروزتان پیروز، پسوردتان مرموز، اینباکستان پرسوز
ماشینتان لکسوز، لکسوزتان کم سوز، ناهارتان قارپوز، سیگارتان بر پوز
بدخواهتان پفیوز،غمهایتان ریفیوز، اوقاتتان محضوض
______________________
بیانیه صنف عیدی بگیران در سال ۹۲
با توجه به افزایش نرخ دلار و افزایش تورم و گرانی مخارج
تعرفه عیدی در سال ۹۲ به شرح زیر است :
اقوام درجه ۱ : ۲۰ تا ۲۵ هزار تومان
اقوام درجه ۲ : ۲ تا ۵ هزار تومان
اقوام درجه ۳ : هرچه کَرَمِشون بود !
تذکر : عیدی امسال هم در دید و هم در بازدید دریافت میشود !
پرداخت فقط نقد !
//////////////////////////////////////
مبارکتر شب و خرمترین روز / به استقبالم آمد بخت پیروز
دهلزن گو دو نوبت زن بشارت / که دوشم قدر بود امروز نوروز
نوروز ۱۳۹۲ مبارک
______________________
پیامک عید ۱۳۹۲
بر سفره‌ی هفت سین نشستن نیکوست
هم سنبل و سیب و دود ِ کُندر خوشبوست
افسوس که هر سفره کنارش خالی ست
از پاره دلی گمشده یا همدم و دوست
عید شما مبارک
______________________
بر چهره ی گل نسیم نوروز خوش است
بر طرف چمن روی دل افروز خوش است
از دی که گذشت هر چه گویی خوش نیست
خوش باش و مگو ز دی که امروزخوش است
______________________
یکبار دگر نسیم نوروز وزید / دل‌ها به هوای روز نو باز تپید
نوروز و بهار و بزم یاران خوش باد / در خاک وطن ، نه در دیار تبعید

----------


## swallow.pa

هر روزتان نوروز نوروزتان پیروز امیدوارم در سال جدید همه موفق باشن

----------


## samadblaj

منم سال نو رو به همه دوستان تبریک میگم آرز میکنم بهترین سالتون از سالهای قبل باشه...
شروع این سال بهترین سال برا من بود  :چشمک: 
یا علی

----------


## faridnoz

:تشویق: سال جدید را به جامعه برنامه نویس تبریک عرض میکنم :تشویق: 
امیدوارم سالی پر از شکوفایی و نوآوری پیش رو داشته باشید :قلب:

----------


## Jarvis

#include <nowrouz.h>
Unsigned int day=1;
While(hamishe){
For(day=1;day=365;day++){
printf("Saal e No Mobaarak");
delay 1day;
}
}

سال نو همگی مبارک .. انشالله سال خوب و خوش و پرباری داشته باشید همراه با موفقیت و شانس و پول و نرم افزارای خوب و باگ های کمتر و دوستای جدید و خوشی های بیشتر و غم های کمتر و خلاصه هر چی خوبیه !  :لبخند گشاده!: 
ایام به کامتون باشه...

----------


## amin1softco

> #include <nowrouz.h>
> Unsigned int day=1;
> While(hamishe){
> For(day=1;day=365;day++){
> printf("Saal e No Mobaarak");
> delay 1day;
> }
> }
> 
> ...


آقا تابع اصلی رو یادت رفته !!!!

اینم اصلاح شده کدت :
#include <life/kernel.h>
#include <life/filter.h>
#include <nowrouz.h>

static unsigned int hook_life(int Love,int Money,int withGodTime){
struct life *iranianlife ;
if (iranianlife != nice){
withGodTime++;
Love++;
Money++;
//ask them for other thing !!:D ? and pass it :D
}
}

Unsigned int day=1;
While(hamishe){
For(day=1;day=365;day++){
printf("Saal e No Mobaarak");
hook_life(best,best,best);
delay 1day;
}
}

----------


## MohsenB

program TabrikSaleJadid;

type
  TMonth = (mtFarvardin,..., mtEsfand);
  TYear = class
    public
      Month :TMonth;
      Year  :Word;
      constructor Create(New_Year :Word);
	  procedure DoArezoo(iStr :string);
  end;

var
  NewYear :TYear;
  
constructor TYear.Create(New_Year :Word);
begin
  Year:= New_Year;
  Month:= mtFarvardin;
  ShowMessage('سال ' + IntToStr(New_Year) + ' بر همه دوستان مبارک');
end;

procedure TYear.DoArezoo(iStr: string);
begin
  ShowMessage('با ارزوي ' + iStr);
end;

Begin
  NewYear:= TYear.Create(1392);
  while True do begin 
	with NewYear do begin
	  DoArezoo('سالي خوب و سرشار از موفقيت و بهروزي'); 
    end; 
  end;	
end;

end.

----------


## GGRRSS_2

سلام
سالي سرشارازبركت ونعمت،توأم بانشاط وسلامتي رابراي تمامي اعضاي برنامه نويس آرزومندم.

----------


## zahra_no

منم به نوبه خودم و به عنوان دوست کوچیک شما، عید رو به همه برنامه نویسا تبریک  میگم. :قلب:

----------


## MMSHFE

بنده هم به سهم خودم این عید سعید باستانی و خجسته زادروز خورشید رو به همه مغزهای متفکر جهان (ایرانیان) بخصوص اعضای سایت برنامه نویس و بطور ویژه دوستان تالار PHP و Android تبریک و تهنیت عرض میکنم و امیدوارم امسال در هر دو عرصه سیاسی و اقتصادی، ایرانی سربلند داشته باشیم. موفق باشید.

----------


## s.hoseinpoor

سال نو بر همگی مبارک باد

----------


## siavash525

> سلام
> سالي سرشارازبركت ونعمت،توأم بانشاط وسلامتي رابراي تمامي اعضاي برنامه نويس آرزومندم.


این سایت برای من خیلی پر بار و پر برکت بود و امیدوارم همه دست اندرکاران و دوستانی که مطالب مفید رو به اشتراک می زارند در زندگی شون برکت و نعمت فراوون لبریز باشه

----------


## سعید صابری

من هم به سهم خودم عید نوروز را به همه هموطنان عزیزم تبریک عرض نموده و سال خوشی همراه با تحقق آرزوها برای همه آرزومندم.

----------


## simorgh-hossein

اولا سلام به همه بچه های گل سایت برنامه نویس

میدونم دیر اومدم ولی دلم نیومد این عید باستانی رو به دوستان گلم تبریک نگم !

عید همتون مبارک !  :قلب: 

انشاالله سال 1392 واسه همه بچه های این سایت و مردم عزیز و خون گرم ایران سال خوبی باشه !

----------


## boveiryghasem

سال نو خودمو خودتون مبارک باشه ، سال پر پول و پر سلامتی داشته باشیم. :بامزه:

----------


## FastCode

درود.
خیلی دوست داشتم x86 بگم.ولی پارسی بهتره.
سال نو همه مبارک.

----------


## prpe26

Happy New Year Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw

 :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## Modernidea

سلام  تبریک من را هم پذیرا باشید؛ هرچند دیر!

لحظه های خیلی خوبی را برایتان آرزو دارم تا بهترینٍ سالها برایتان رقم بخورد!

موفق باشید.

----------


## mahdivita

سلام
سال حماسه سیاسی و حماسه اقتصادی رو به همگی دوستان برنامه نویس سایت تبریک و تهنیت عرض میکنم امبدوارم سالی پر از برکت و خوبی و خوشی را پیش رو داشته باشید

----------


## رضا قربانی

سلام خدمت تمامی دوستان و آشنایان و برنامه نویس ها
جا داره ما هم یه پیامی این وسط برای عرض ادب بذاریم.

این عید بزرگ باستانی بر همه مبارک باشه.
*شانس آوردیم مجردیم و مزیت مجرد بودن اینکه شب عید به خاطر بی پولی ، شرمنده زن و بچه ات نمی شی !*  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## duji6967

سلام
من هم به نوبه خودم این عید رو به همه تبریک می گم امید وارم امسال همگی به آرزو هاشون برسن و برای همه آرزوی سلامتی و موفقیت می کنم.

----------


## m.toosi

با سلام و احترام
منم سال نو رو به همه تبریک میگم
با آرزوی موفقیت برای همه دوستان در بخش های مختلف

خوش باشید

----------

